# Not sure what it is? Grain tower possibly



## c70dude (May 19, 2012)

Spied this tower in a field near Kilbarchan, Scotland. Not really sure what it is but it looks old. Someone here might know what it is.




DSC_0744 by Clyde_REV, on Flickr




DSC_0753 by Clyde_REV, on Flickr




DSC_0756 by Clyde_REV, on Flickr




DSC_0782 by Clyde_REV, on Flickr




DSC_0788 by Clyde_REV, on Flickr




DSC_0823 by Clyde_REV, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2012)

No it's a dovecote, all them little squares were where pigeons roosted, then when the owner wanted one for dinner he just picked a fat one. Not seen on elike that.


----------



## c70dude (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Night Crawler. Looks quite fancy for a pigeon coop


----------



## urbex13 (May 20, 2012)

Very interesting find!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 20, 2012)

Never seen one of these before, very fancy!


----------



## V70 (May 20, 2012)

Definitely a Doocot 

This one in Haddington (Midlothian) is quite fancy too







Nice find!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2012)

Cracking building,better than a battery farm! thanks for sharing.


----------



## godzilla73 (May 20, 2012)

Yes - its not unlike the one at Carew Manor, just down the road from me.
You can see a picture of the inside here
Good spot dude!
Godzy


----------



## gushysfella (May 20, 2012)

Nice find c70 was one that stood in the grounds of big a house in the village I grew up in long gone now I think. Thanks for posting GF


----------



## KingRat (May 20, 2012)

Secret rocket installation?


----------



## gushysfella (May 20, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Secret rocket installation?



Well we got one of them On the isle of wight still standing, not so secret though! Gf


----------



## c70dude (May 20, 2012)

They are nice for keeping flying rats. V70 buddy they look very similar I wonder how many are out there


----------



## jonney (May 20, 2012)

It's not a tower but here's one I found the other day at Beal, Northumberland


----------



## KingRat (May 20, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Well we got one of them On the isle of wight still standing, not so secret though! Gf



PAH! We haz a shark with laser beams factory in MK


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2012)

jonney said:


> It's not a tower but here's one I found the other day at Beal, Northumberland



Really unusual shape that one.


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (May 21, 2012)

They are really cool!


----------

